# لماذا لم يخلص اللة خطيئة الشيطان مثلما فعل مع ابناء  ادم



## SEMSEM_SEM (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لي سؤال 
من خلال سرد الاحداث داخل الانجيل يتبين ان خطيئة  الشيطان  قبل خطيئة ادم 
 لماذا لم يغفر ويمحو  اللة لخطيئة  الشيطان مثلما فعل مع ادم  
اليس من العدل ان يخلص  اللة خطيئة الشيطان مثلما فعل مع ادم 
مع العلم ان جميع الاجابات التي حصلت عليها لاتتفق  مع نصوص صريحة في العهد الجديد


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ سمسم ،

سلام الله معك .

يبدو انك اما ملحدا او غير ديني ، او اي شيء غير مسلم .

لاننا الاسلام ايضا يقول بالشيطان ويقول ان مصيره هو ان يكون مخلّدا في النار .

اما بالنسبة للايمان المسيحي ، فبالرغم من ان الظاهر ان الاثنان اخطأ بارادة حرة ( الشيطان والانسان ) .

ولكن الشيطان اخطأ بارادته وكانت الخليقة كلها طاهرة ونقية .
اما الانسان ، فقد اخطأ بغواية وخديعة الشيطان ، وان كان بارادته الحرة والكاملة ايضا .

ولهذا وضع الله طريقا للتوبة والخلاص للانسان ، بعد سقوطه ، اذا اراد ان يستمر مع الشيطان فله نصيب الشيطان ، واذا استفاق وتاب واراد الرجوع الى مكانته الاولى ، فهذا هو ترتيب الله بالخلاص .


(34 ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.
*****
41 ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس وملائكته.
********
46 فيمضي هؤلاء الى عذاب ابدي والابرار الى حياة ابدية)
(متى 25)

منذ تأسيس العالم كان ملكوت الله ، واختار ابليس وملائكته الشياطين ان يخرجوا منه بالكبرياء وهي خطيتهم المستمرة حتى الآن لانهم اخطأوا بارادتهم وبدون غواية احد ، فاعد الله لهم النار ، والانسان يرجع الى الملكوت المعد له منذ تأسيس العالم بالتوبة وقبول الخلاص والفداء الذي بالمسيح يسوع .


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

وهذا الرد ايضا فيه اجابة عن سؤالك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111665


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

semsem_sem قال:


> لماذا *لم يغفر ويمحو اللة لخطيئة الشيطان* مثلما فعل مع ادم
> اليس *من العدل ان يخلص اللة* ...


 


*تعجبت من إنسان يبحث عن خلاص الشيطان ... ولا يبحث عن خلاص نفسه ... ويُريد أن يُعلِّم الله العدل *

*ُأجيبك بسؤال *

*وهل قال لك الشيطان أنه تاب عن خطيته ضد الله ... والله لم يغفر له *

*لقد أصر الشيطان على طريق العصيان *

*لقد أصر على أذية الإنسان خليقة الله لإفسادها *

مرقس : 5 
1 وَجَاءُوا إِلَى عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى كُورَةِ الْجَدَرِيِّينَ. 
2 وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ لِلْوَقْتِ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ *إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ 
*3 كَانَ مَسْكَنُهُ فِي الْقُبُورِ وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَرْبِطَهُ وَلاَ بِسَلاَسِلَ 
4 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُبِطَ كَثِيراً بِقُيُودٍ وَسَلاَسِلَ فَقَطَّعَ السَّلاَسِلَ وَكَسَّرَ الْقُيُودَ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُذَلِّلَهُ. 
5 *وَكَانَ دَائِماً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً فِي الْجِبَالِ وَفِي الْقُبُورِ يَصِيحُ وَيُجَرِّحُ نَفْسَهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ.* 
9 وَسَأَلَهُ: «مَا اسْمُكَ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «اسْمِي لَجِئُونُ *لأَنَّنَا كَثِيرُونَ*». 
*...............................*

مرقس : 9 
17 فَأَجَابَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ قَدْ قَدَّمْتُ إِلَيْكَ *ابْنِي بِهِ رُوحٌ أَخْرَسُ 
*18 وَحَيْثُمَا أَدْرَكَهُ *يُمَزِّقْهُ فَيُزْبِدُ وَيَصِرُّ بِأَسْنَانِهِ وَيَيْبَسُ*. .....
20 فَقَدَّمُوهُ إِلَيْهِ. فَلَمَّا رَآهُ لِلْوَقْتِ *صَرَعَهُ الرُّوحُ فَوَقَعَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَتَمَرَّغُ وَيُزْبِدُ. 
*22 وَكَثِيراً مَا *أَلْقَاهُ فِي النَّارِ وَفِي الْمَاءِ لِيُهْلِكَهُ*. لَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ شَيْئاً فَتَحَنَّنْ عَلَيْنَا وَأَعِنَّا». 
........
25 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ يَتَرَاكَضُونَ انْتَهَرَ الرُّوحَ النَّجِسَ قَائِلاً لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الرُّوحُ الأَخْرَسُ الأَصَمُّ أَنَا آمُرُكَ: اخْرُجْ مِنْهُ وَلاَ تَدْخُلْهُ أَيْضاً!» 
26 فَصَرَخَ *وَصَرَعَهُ شَدِيداً* وَخَرَجَ فَصَارَ كَمَيْتٍ حَتَّى قَالَ كَثِيرُونَ: إِنَّهُ مَاتَ. 
27 *فَأَمْسَكَهُ يَسُوعُ بِيَدِهِ وَأَقَامَهُ فَقَامَ*. 


*أخي توب أنت فتُغفر لك خطاياك *

*ودع الشيطان في عناده ونهايته المريرة *


----------



## Strident (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لأن خطأ الشيطان جاء ذاتياً منه...لم يخدعه أحد...و هو كملاك كان يعرف جيداً معنى الخطية و الابتعاد عن الله و مع ذلك أصر على خطأه...و أهم شيء أنه يرفض التوبة إلى الأبد


----------



## SEMSEM_SEM (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اصدقائ NEW_MAN ,و fredyyyو johnnie 
اشكركم علي ردكم  السريع الذي لم اكن اتوقعة وخصوصا وان هذا الموقع مشهور عنة بانة من اكثر الموقع يطرد مشتركية لمجرد الاختلاف في الرائ(هذا ما علمتة من المنتديات الاخري )
 اولا اريد ان اقول للصديق NEW_MAN   انني لم اتحدث الي الشيطان من خلال الفكر الاسلامي   حيث انني ذكرت في سؤالي انني قلت من سرد قصص الانجيل  اي انني اتحدث من خلال الفكر المسيحي 
 وسؤال الذي لم اجد اجابة لة محدة وصريحة ولا تختلف مع نصوص اخري داخل الانجيل 
لقد حكم اللة علي ادم بالموت 

(والموت المذكور هنا موت الروح وليس الجسد من منطلق الفكر المسيحي وانا لا اصدق هذا الرائ لان جميع الكلمات التي اتت في الانجبل وتحمل كلمة الموت او القتل يكون المقصود بها موت الجسد وليس الروح ولو اخذنا تفسير كلمة الموت علي انها موت الروح وليس الجسد سوف تختلف الكثير من القصص واهمها معجزة الرب المتجسد في احياء الموتي  ولو قلنا العكس سوف ندخل في دوامة اخري وهيا هل الرب لا يفرق في المعني بين الموت الجسدي والموت الروحي فكلاهما معنهما في جميع لغات الارض  كلمة الموت تعني خروج الروح من الجسد وفنائة )  ونكمل موضوعنا الاساسي 

ثم تاب ادم  وتقبلة توبتة   وقدم الرب لة الخلاص 
لكن هناك ارواح ومخلوقات مازالت ميتة القلب والروح  علي الرغم من ان  الالة قدم  الفداء والخلاص  
وسؤالي بتحديد  
 لماذا  ينجح الشيطان في الكثير جدا من اعمالة وخططة  علي الرغم  من ان لم يقدم لة الخلاص 
ويفشل الانسان في كل وسيلة تقربة الي اللة علي الرغم ان اللة قدم لة الخلاص والفداء 
والدليل علي كلامي   هناك ثلاثي سكان الارض لايامنون بالفكر المسيحي والعقيدة المسيحية  
والدليل الاخر ان كثيرا من القدسيين المسيحين فشلوا مشل ذريع امام خطط الشيطان مثل يهوذا الذي قدم المسيح 
والدليل الاكبر  انة عندما تجسد الالة (من منطلق العقيدة المسيحية )  حاول الشيطان ان يضع الكثير من  العقبات والمحن امام الرب المتجسد  واهمها انة طلب من الرب المتجسد  السجود لة 
 لماذا لم  يعاقب الشيطان العقاب الاكبر والذي يفترض ان يكون عبدا ذليلا لبني ادم  مثلا  كيف يكون الرب يحب ابنائة ويترك مخلوق شرير يجعلهم يقتلون بعض ويسرقون بعض وينافقون  ويشركون ويكفرون  
مع العلم ان هناك اجابات لهذا السؤال لكنها  لاتتفق مع قصص في الانجيل 
مثل ان الشيطان مخلوق شرير او مكتبر او   مغرور   
وعندها سوف اسئل سؤال اخر  هل اللة الذي يحب المحبة يخلق مخلوقات شريرة 
وارجو قراءة هذا الربط قبل الرد 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100244

وشكرا علي الرد 
والذي اقصدة انني لم ولن استطيع  ان اطعن في عقيدها عمرها 2000 عام  واعتنقها بلايين البشر خلال 2000 عام
الذي اقصدة الحقيقة 
ولي كلمة اخير نحن ابناء اللة و ونحبة   لكن كيف يحبنا الرب


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 ديسمبر 2009)

> لي سؤال
> من خلال سرد الاحداث داخل الانجيل يتبين ان خطيئة  الشيطان  قبل خطيئة ادم
> *  لماذا لم يغفر ويمحو  اللة لخطيئة  الشيطان مثلما فعل مع ادم  *
> * اليس من العدل ان يخلص  اللة خطيئة الشيطان مثلما فعل مع ادم *
> مع العلم ان جميع الاجابات التي حصلت عليها لاتتفق  مع نصوص صريحة في العهد الجديد



*أبدأ معك والى ان تقول لى انت انك فهمت جيدا

الإجابة عن السؤالا لأول 

لم يفعل هذا مع الشيطان وفعله مع آدم بسبب :
*

* الشيطان هو الفاعل والإنسان هو المفعول به*
*الشيطان لم يغوه أحد والأنسان أغواه الشيطان*
*الشيطان لم يكن قبله خطية ولكن الإنسان كان قبله من أخطئ وبالتالى قبله خطية*
*الشيطان من طبيعة قوية غير ضعيفة والإنسان من طبيعة ضعيفه غير قوية*



> اشكركم علي ردكم السريع الذي لم اكن اتوقعة وخصوصا وان هذا الموقع *مشهور عنة بانة من اكثر الموقع يطرد مشتركية لمجرد الاختلاف في الرائ(هذا ما علمتة من المنتديات الاخري )*


*
هذا الموقع لأنه الأكبر وله قوانينه التى نتفق معها ونختلف معها ولكنها قوانينه واما عن الجواب
هذا الموقع يطرد مخالفوا قوانينه فقط .*



> لقد حكم اللة علي ادم بالموت
> 
> (والموت المذكور هنا موت الروح وليس الجسد من منطلق الفكر المسيحي *وانا لا اصدق هذا الرائ* لان *جميع* الكلمات التي اتت في الانجبل وتحمل كلمة الموت او القتل *يكون المقصود بها موت الجسد وليس الروح* ولو اخذنا تفسير كلمة الموت علي انها موت الروح وليس الجسد سوف تختلف الكثير من القصص واهمها معجزة الرب المتجسد في احياء الموتي ولو قلنا العكس سوف *ندخل في دوامة اخري* *وهيا هل الرب لا يفرق في المعني بين الموت الجسدي والموت الروحي* فكلاهما معنهما في جميع لغات الارض كلمة الموت تعني خروج الروح من الجسد وفنائة )


*
لا احب سماع هذة الكلمات قبل ان اعلق انا على موضوع الموت

الموت ليس نوع واحد
**انواع الموت
*​*
*

*الموت الأبدى ( الموت فى الخطية والبقاء عليها )*
*الموت الروحى ( الأنفصال عن الله )*
*الموت الجسدى ( الموت العادى )*
*الموت الأدبى ( خسارة مكانة الإنسان كسيد للخليقة )*
*
**كل هذة الأنواع تحققت فى السقوط وليس واحد منها فقط

*


> ثم تاب ادم وتقبلة توبتة وقدم الرب لة الخلاص
> لكن هناك *ارواح ومخلوقات* مازالت ميتة القلب والروح علي الرغم من ان الالة قدم الفداء والخلاص



*ما هى هذة الأرواح والمخلوقات ؟*



> لماذا ينجح الشيطان في الكثير جدا من اعمالة وخططة علي الرغم من ان لم يقدم لة الخلاص


*
هههههههههههههه

اغرب سؤال رأيته فى حياتى

انا هاجاوب وكأن السؤال منطقى !

الشيطان ينجع لأن الناس احبته وابغضت الله

تقديم الخلاص يعنى محو الخطية وهذا لم يحدث

فالسؤال اصلا غير موجود
كأنك تقول

لماذا يفوز الأهلى على الزمالك بالرغم من ان الزمالك لا يملك إدارة !! ؟؟؟
*​*
*


> ويفشل الانسان في كل وسيلة تقربة الي اللة علي الرغم ان اللة قدم لة الخلاص والفداء


*
الإنسان لا يفشل بل يجاهد مرارا وتكرارا الى ان يصل ويجاهد لأن الشيطان ايضا يجاهد ضده فى ان لا يصل ابدا

*


> والدليل الاخر ان كثيرا من القدسيين المسيحين فشلوا مشل ذريع امام خطط الشيطان مثل يهوذا الذي قدم المسيح


*
يا مصبرنى

مين قال بس ان يهوذا قديس ؟؟
اموت واعرف بتجيبوا الكلام دة منين ؟؟

يهوذا كان تلميذ للمسيح وخانه وسلمه رغم انه قال له انك هاتسلمنى

*


> والدليل الاكبر انة عندما تجسد الالة (من منطلق العقيدة المسيحية ) حاول الشيطان ان يضع الكثير من العقبات والمحن امام الرب المتجسد واهمها انة طلب من الرب المتجسد السجود لة



*ايوة كمان دة دليل على ان الشيطان مش عايز يتوب ومش هايتوب وانه ضد الله نفسه*



> لماذا لم يعاقب الشيطان العقاب الاكبر والذي يفترض ان يكون عبدا ذليلا لبني ادم مثلا كيف يكون الرب يحب ابنائة ويترك مخلوق شرير يجعلهم يقتلون بعض ويسرقون بعض وينافقون ويشركون ويكفرون



*يترك الله هذا الشيطان لحرية الأنسان فلو ان هناك لا يوجد شيطان اصبح الإنسان مجبرا على عبادة الله فقط وهذا يتنافى مع عدل الله المطلق*



> وعندها سوف اسئل سؤال اخر هل اللة الذي يحب المحبة يخلق مخلوقات شريرة



*تحدى أخوى لك

اين خلق الله مخلوقات شريرة ؟

*


> والذي اقصدة انني لم ولن استطيع ان اطعن في عقيدها عمرها 2000 عام واعتنقها بلايين البشر خلال 2000 عام


*يا حبيبى الموضوع مش موضوع طعن

انت تسأل اى سؤال واجنا نجاوبك بكل الحب

*


> ولي كلمة اخير *نحن ابناء اللة* و ونحبة لكن كيف يحبنا الرب


*
انت ابن الله ؟؟؟
كيف استطعت تقولها وانت مسلم لأن عندما يسمع المسلم احدا يقول انه او على احد آخر انه ابن الله يقول له حاشا الله استغفر الله العظيم الله لا يتزوج !!


دمت بكل الحب 

المسيح معك ...


*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل سمسم .

سلام الله معك .

اسمح لي يا اخي الفاضل ، فمداخلتك الاخيرة ليس لها علاقة بسؤالك الاول ، ولكن يبدو انك فقدت الخيط الفكري لسؤالك .

انت سألت ، لماذا خطة الله للخلاص لا تشمل الشيطان ، وقلت ان هذا السؤال جاء بناء على قراءتك للانجيل .

قدمنا لك الجواب باكثر من اسلوب لاكثر من اخ هنا ( ولا داعي لتكراره ) ، الان هل لك استفسار في السؤال الاول ؟؟

اقصد ، هل الاجابة كانت كافية للرد على سؤالك عن الفكر المسيحي ولماذا ليس الشيطان له نصيب في خطة الله للخلاص ؟؟

اما سؤالك عن لماذا ينجح الشيطان في خطته لاقصاء الانسان عن نوال الخلاص الذي اعده الله للانسان ، فهذا سؤال آخر ليس له علاقة بالسؤل الاول ، وهو مرة اخرى سؤال نستطيع ان نطرحه على الفكر الاسلامي ، لماذا ينجح الشيطان في اغواء الانسان للوقوع في الخطأ ؟ سؤالك الاضافي الثاني ليس له علاقة بالمسيحية او الاسلام ، فكل الديانات الوضعية والسمائي منها تقول ان الشيطان ليس له سلطان على الانسان الا لمن يطيعه ويعصى الله . 


فهل انت تسأل لغرض معرفة الايمان المسيحي ، ام تحاول ان تقضي بعض الوقت في طرح سؤال ، ثم التشتيت الى سؤال آخر ؟؟؟

رجاء ان تعطي نفسك فرصة للتركيز في سؤالك الاول ، هل اجبنا عليه ام تحتاج الاجابة الى مزيد من الشرح ؟؟


----------



## SEMSEM_SEM (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لي سؤال تاني  
بس علشان اكون صريح انا مش اقدر استوعب الاجابة الخاصة بة   وانا قراءت كتابات كتيرة عنة   ومن مواقع مسيحية كثيرة واشهرها موقع معرفة 

ازاي يكون اللة اب وابن والة في وقت واحد 
الشئ اللي مخليني مش مستوعب  اني لما بقرء الانجيل بلاقي  اني قدم ثلاث اشخاص منفصلين تماما 
واوقات بتوة  ومبكنش عارف مي اللي بيتكلم دة مين فيهم  
حتي عند حادثة الصلب وجدنا المسيح يقول الهي  لماذا تركتني  
وهذة المقولة تحديدا جعلتني اشعر باسئلة كثيرة  مثل الم يكن يعرف ما سوف يحدث لة و الم يستطع تحمل الالم الذي من المفروط من خططة  و ومن الالة الذي يتحدث الية والمفرض انة الهة  
والكلمة الاخري التي رايت شتت افكاري كلمة (ولكتن الكلمة انا
حتي المعجزات التي تثبت علي المسيح الوهية   نجد انها حدثت مع قدسين وانبياء سابقين  
كذلك الولادة والحمل  نجدها تكررت مع ادم وحواء 
شفاء المرضي حدثت مع القدسين واليوم مع الاطباء  
بالتحديد الذي اريد معرفة   الالهية المتجسدة 
مع العلم انة من المفترض ان تكون كتالي 
1+1+1=1
انا لا اعرف كيف يكون هناك ثلاث اشخاص والمجموع شخص واحد


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

قبل الانتقال الى سؤال آخر ، يمكنك ان تطرحه في موضوع مستقل آخر ، رجاء ان تعطي نفسك فرصة للتركيز في سؤالك الاول ، هل اجبنا عليه ام تحتاج الاجابة الى مزيد من الشرح ؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الصديق قفز قفزة شاسعة من الشيطان الى اللاهوت ولم يوضح موقفه
عموما من يهمك ستجد عنه الكثير فى هذا الكتاب المهم ان تنتظر ليحمل اون لاين ثم تحفظه عندك

أضغط على مايلى


----------

